# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Dietat dhe shëndeti

## Fiori

Cila eshte dieta qe nje njeri me peshe normale duhet te ndjeke zakonisht, per te qene i shendetshem??

Po dieta per tu dobesuar di njeri  :ngerdheshje:  ?

Ne pritje te pergjigjeve...



p.s. E kam fjalen per dieta javore, duke filluar nga tre apo kater racionet e te henes deri tek e diela.

----------


## Eni

nje gje eshte e sigurte nqs do te mbash diete:

mos guxo te hash gliko apo embelsira  :perqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Ha më shumë në mëngjes dhe në drekë 
Ka ndonjë mënyrë për të asimiluar më pak kalori pa ulur hyrjet e energjisë? A është e mundur në praktikë të dobësohesh pa mbajtur dietë, por thjesht duke nxitur metabolizmin për të djegur më shumë? Po, ja të gjitha dinakëritë e shmangies së kalorive.

Shpejto metabolizmin 
Mënyra jonë e të ushqyerit ndikon në metabolizëm, në kaloritë e konsumuara nga organizmi në gjendje qetësie ose në kohën që asimilon dhe transformon në energji ushqimin. Shih faktorët që shpejtojnë (ose ngadalësojnë) metabolizmin, dhe mund të influencosh në mënyrë të ndjeshme tendencën e trupit për të shtuar ndonjë kile. 
Gjithmonë para orës 14.00
Në pjesën e parë të ditës metabolizmi është më efikas. Aftësia për të djegur kalori është në maksimumin e saj në orët e para të mëngjesit deri në orën 14.00. Prandaj bën mirë të hash mëngjes shumë të pasur (me drithëra, bukë dhe reçel), një vakt të vogël para drekës (fruta, kos frutash, lëngje), ose një vakt të plotë në mesditë (një pjatë e parë e lehtë dhe një e dytë po e lehtë me garniturë zarzavatesh, të pagatuar ose të pjekur). Linjat e trupit nuk do të ndryshojnë me kusht që edhe në darkë të hash diçka të lehtë një pjatë supë me zarzavate me mish ose peshk. 
Sa më shumë vakte, aq më mirë 
Sa herë që ha, organizmi vihet në lëvizje për të tretur ushqimin, duke e ndarë në përbërës të ndryshëm për ta tretur. Një punë për të cilën është e nevojshme një sasi e caktuar energjie. Ja përse sa më shumë vakte të hash aq më mirë është. Studime të ndryshme kanë treguar se nëse e njëjta sasi ushqimi nëse hyn në organizëm në 4-5 vakte gjatë ditës, ka një konsum kalorish më të mirë. 

Po, mishit dhe peshkut, nëse preferon proteinat 
Zgjidh mirë 
Nëse do të dobësohesh, prefero mishin dhe peshkun, jo vetëm se janë mesatarisht me pak kalori, por edhe sepse i japin një marsh më shumë metabolizmit falë përqindjes së lartë me proteina. 
Më shumë tule nëse..
Është llogaritur që ushqimet e pasura me lyrna dhe karbohidrate kanë një aftësi të vogël (sa një e treta) për të aktivizuar proceset e djegies. Për këtë arsye transformohen më lehtë në tule. Kjo nuk do të thotë që duhet të heqësh dorë nga brumërat dhe buka, por përpiqu të zvogëlosh sasinë dhe të hash më shumë në pjesën e parë të ditës, kur organizmi është në gjendje të konsumojë më shumë.
Më pak drithëra të zinj
Brumërat dhe buka e zezë, të konsumuara duke u alternuar me njëra tjetrën, ndihmojnë punën e stomakut dhe kufizojnë thithjen e yndyrnave dhe sheqerit, pra janë të dobishëm për të mbajtur trupin në formë. Por kujdes mos e teproni! Studimet e fundit kanë treguar se një dietë shumë e pasur me fibra mund të jetë pengesë për metabolizmin. Orizi, brumërat dhe buka do të përfundonin, pas njëfarë kohe, duke djegur më pak kalori në krahasim me të njëjtat ushime të përpunuara. 
Kurrë nën 1000 kalori: jo dietave drastike 
Bëj një kafe të mirë. Kërkime të ndryshme kanë demonstruar se marrja e kafeinës (e pranishme në pije si kafeja, kola dhe çaji) stimulon metabolizmin 
2/3 filxhan në ditë 
Më saktë 2 ose tre filxhanë kafe do të ishin të mjaftueshëm për të rritur termogjenezën (procesin e djeguies) në 5 % duke i lejuar organizmit të djegë disa dhjetëra kalori më shumë në ditë. 
Mos ekzagjeroni 
Nëse ndjek një regjim tepër të fortë në tavolinë, organizmi regon, trupi kursen energji, metabolizmi bie në gjumë, djeg përherë e më pak. Kështu kur i futesh përsëri të ngrënit shëndoshesh. Është llogaritur që ata që ndjekin dieta drastike (nga 800-1000 kalori në ditë) mund të arrijnë të konsumojnë deri në 20 përqind më pak kalori. 
Metodat më të mira të gatimit? Zgarrë, furrë dhe zjerje.
Është e vërtetë që gatimi redukton pak pasurinë me minerale e vitamina të disa ushqimeve, por lejon të ulë edhe kuotën e yndyrnave, dhe e gjithë kjo favorizon prurjen kalorifike finale. 
Mish i zjerë, brinjë qengji, fileto zgare, fileto derri, sapo dalin nga tenxheret, piastrat apo furrat, rezultojnë më të dobët, sepse dhjamrat shkrihen dhe mbeten në ujë ose në lëngun e pjekjes. 
Me ndihmën e nxehtësisë mishi formon një lloj shtrese mbrojtëse.Nëse shpon sipërfaqen me pirun përpara se ta vësh në furrë, dhjamrat nuk do të mbeten brenda mishit, por do të treten. 
Edhe me zjerjen ushqimi mund të bëhet më i lehtë sepse yndyrnat mbeten në ujë. Por kujto: humbja e yndyrnave është më e madhe sa më e gjatë të jetë koha e gatimit dhe sa më i ftohtë të jetë uji ku vendoset në fillim mishi. Nëse mishi vihet në ujë që zjen, temperatura e lartë çon në një koagulim të shpejtë të proteinave, që bëhen barrierë për daljen e dhjamrave. 
Një këshillë e fundit : nuk ka kuptim ta lehtësosh mishin me këto truke të vogla, nëse konsumon edhe lëngun. 
Në dimër konsumo më shumë 
Thuhet që në mot të ftohtë është e ligjshme të hash pak më shumë, sepse me teperaturat bazë konsumon më shumë kalori . Eshtë e vërtetë? Po. Nën 15 gradë në fakt organizmi i jep nxehtësi ambjentit rrethues dhe prandaj duhet të prodhojë më shumë energji për ta mbajtur konstante temperaturën e trupit. Djegia rritet edhe kur bën shumë nxehtë (mbi 30 gradë).Në këtë rast sepse trupi duhet të eliminojë djersitjen. Morali: lejoji vetes pa u shetësuar shumë, ndonjë kalori më tepër nëse ke në plan të bëj një shëtitje në mal ose një vrap në park Dhe nëse mendon të bësh një leksion gjimnastike në palestër kjo duhet të pasohet me një sauna të kënaqshme. 
Gjysëm kile më pak në muaj duke hequr 100 kalori në ditë 
Është e mundur të dobësohesh thjesht dhe pa sforco? Po. Mjaft të lehtësosh menunë e përditshme me 100 kalori që në fund të kesh gjysëm kile më pak pa bërë as sforcon më minimale. Nuk të besohet? Bëj ndonjë llogari: ki parasysh që gjysëm kile dhjam trupor është gati 3500 kalori 
Prandaj, nëse çdo ditë kursen 100 kalori brenda muajit do të arrish të heqësh 3100, pra gati gjysëm kile tule. 
Ju duket pak? Nuk është kështu, nëse do të dobësohesh, por edhe të mbash rezultatet e arritura. Sipas studimeve të fundit është shumë më e shëndetshme dhe e sigurtë të dobësohesh ngadalë, dhe të rimarësh veten nga rreziku për tu shëndoshur përsëri siç ndodh menjëherë pas një diete tepër të fortë dhe të shpejtë. 
Ja disa nga truket e thjeshta për të zbritur shigjetën e peshores pa e ndjerë . 
Mëngjes 
Jo, një tasi të madh plot me qumësht të plotë (200 ml, 130 kalori) Por më mirë një gotë qumësht i skromuar (100 ml, 30 kalori)
Po, bukës me marmalatë (një lugë 75 kalori), por pa shtuar gjalpë (një lugë 175 kalori)
Në vend të një racioni korosan (40g, 200 kalori ) Një tas me corn flakes (30 gr, 100 kalori)
Zgjidh një kos të hollë natyror (një vazo 55 kalori ) sesa një kos me fruta 155 kalori 
Nëse ha mëngjes në një bar mos u josh nga një kifle e bërë me çokollatë ose me krem (280 kalori) por zgjidh një më të thjeshtë 180 kalori 
Drekë dhe darkë 
Një kuti me ton në vaj (85 g 210 kalori)? Zëvendësoje me ton natyror (105 kalori) 
Një pjatë me patate të skuqura (280 kalori), zëvendësoji me dy patate të pjekura me (180 kalori)
Po, bukës së thekur nëse përdor dy feta tepër të holla (40 g 80 kalori ) në vend të atyre normale (120 kalori) 
Ha një pizë me perime pa vaj (500 kalori) dhe hiq dorë nga margarita klasike (600 kalori) 
Ha një pjatë me byreçka të mbushura me spinaq,(630 kalori) më të lehtë se me mish (730
kalori)
Sapo ta kesh gatuar, hiqi lëkurën mishit të pulës kështu do të fitosh (108 kalori kundrejt 210 për një racion 120 g) 
Vakt i ndërmjetëm 
Akullorja me krem (120 g, 265 kalori) është më kalorike se një akullore me fruta (100g, 165 kalori)
Në vend të një gote me kola apo aranxhatë (140 kalori) pi një gotë lëng grepfrut(dru dhe frut) (38 kalori). 
Më mirë një akullore kaush me fruta (110 kalori) në vend një kaush akullore me krem (220 kalori) 
Një copë të vogël kulaç (80g, 320 kalori) zëvendësoheni me një panine të vogël me katër feta proshutë të gatuar të hollë (220 kalori)
Në momentin e aperitivit shmang koktejlet( një gotë e vogël 180 kalori) dhe porosit pije spumante (80 kalori)
Kujto se 6 feta me proshutë të gjallë kanë 185 kalori që ama zbresin në 105 nëse kujdesesh ti heqësh pjesën e dhjamit.

te njejtin gje e gjeni edhe tek temat e sportit neper bote.
kam hapur faktikisht edhe temen Fitness and Nutrition ne te cilen po press pergjigje te disa personave per te kontribuar.

----------


## Estella

Do te vdisja po te me vinin ne diete. pa akullore embelsira dhe fruta nuk mund te egzistoj.  
hani hani cti bej drejtorit une qe eshte zemermire.......hani hani

----------


## Mister

Pervec ushqimit te perditshem, a merrni vitamina qe mendoni qe nuk i merrni ne sasi te duhur me ushqimin.

----------


## s0ni

Jo smarr gje.

----------


## benseven11

Bravo grupi.urime per kontributin e madh per recetat dhe kshillat
per te gatuar.Kisha nje pyetje .Pse gjysma e shqiptareve jane me probleme stomaku?E kane fajin recetat apo gruja?lol
 :Ekrani:   :Ekrani:

----------


## prishtinase

> Bravo grupi.urime per kontributin e madh per recetat dhe kshillat
> per te gatuar.Kisha nje pyetje .Pse gjysma e shqiptareve jane me probleme stomaku?E kane fajin recetat apo gruja?lol




NDRRO GRUAN I HER  SA PER TU VERTETU : :Lulja3:

----------


## eagle7

Njeriu ska nevoje per dieta nese ka kujdes cka fut ne organizem
Sipas Hz Muhamedit nga sofra juaj kujdes ne tri gjera te bardha(mielli,sheqeri ,kripa) dhe cool jeni
Ose ekziston edhe nje thenje:
mengjesin haje si mbret
dreken si princ, ndersa 
darken si fukara
Provone ia vlen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sirena_adria

*Keni dëgjuar për dietën mesdhetare ?*


Dieta mesdhetare bazohet në zakonet tradicionale të ngrënies nga vitet 1960 të njerëzve nga vendet që rrethojnë Detin Mesdhe, si Greqia, Italia dhe Spanja. Kjo dietë inkurajon konsumin e ushqimeve të freskëta, sezonale dhe lokale.

Dieta mesdhetare nuk është një dietë e vetme e përshkruar, por një model i përgjithshëm i ngrënies me bazë ushqimore, i cili shënohet nga dallimet lokale dhe kulturore në të gjithë rajonin e Mesdheut.

*Pra, nga cilat ushqime përbëhet?
*
Dieta karakterizohet në përgjithësi nga një konsum i lartë i ushqimeve me bazë bimore (p.sh. fruta dhe perime të freskëta, arra dhe drithëra) dhe vaj ulliri, një konsum mesatar i peshkut dhe shpendëve, dhe konsum të ulët të produkteve të qumështit (kryesisht kos dhe djathë) , mish të kuq dhe të përpunuar, dhe ëmbëlsirat.

Vera zakonisht konsumohet në moderim dhe normalisht, me një vakt. Një fokus i fortë është vendosur në aspektet sociale dhe kulturore, siç janë vaktet komunale, pushimi pas ngrënies dhe aktiviteti i rregullt fizik.

Në ditët e sotme, kjo dietë nuk është më e ndjekur po aq gjerësisht siç ishte 30-50 vjet më parë, pasi dietat e njerëzve që jetojnë në këto rajone po bëhen më ‘të perëndimizuar’ dhe më të larta në ushqime të dendura me energji.

*Çfarë thotë shkenca mbi këtë dietë?*

Përfitimet shëndetësore të lidhura me dietën mesdhetare mbështeten nga prova shkencore. Dieta mesdhetare është e lidhur me vdekshmëri dhe sëmundshmëri më të ulët të të gjitha shkaktarëve (shfaqja e sëmundjes), dhe ka qenë e lidhur me përfitime të shumta shëndetësore, duke përfshirë një rrezik më të ulët të kancerit, sëmundjes konjitive dhe sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare, si dhe sindromën metabolike, mbipesha dhe diabetin.


 Konica.al

https://konica.al/2020/06/keni-degju...en-mesdhetare/

----------


## sirena_adria

*JEMI ME FAT QË JEMI NË MESDHE
*
*7 arsye pse Dieta Mesdhetare është më e mira në botë
*

Një dietë e cila është e pasur në fruta dhe perime, yndyrna të shëndetshme dhe drithëra mund të zvogëlojë riskun për disa probleme shëndetësore. Veç të tjerash është dhe shumë e shijshme. Ndihmon mbajtjen e peshës në kontroll, ka shumë benefite për trurin, përmirëson shëndetin e zemrës dhe ndihmon për të jetuar më gjatë. Ja 7 mënyra sesi dieta mesdhetare i bën mirë shëndetit tonë.

*Lufton inflamacionin*

Peshqit e pasur me acide yndyrore omega 3 si salmoni, sardelet, etj, janë shumë efektivë për të reduktuar inflamacionin.

*Tonifikon lëkurën*

Acidet yndyrore omega 3 të gjendur tek peshqit ndihmojnë për të mbajtur qelizat e lëkurës të forta dhe elastike.

*Ndihmon në lehtësimin e dhimbjeve
*
Një përbërës i gjendur tek vaji i ullirit i cili quhet oleocanthal ka të njëjtin efekt me analgjezikët si ibuprofeni e aspirina.

*Redukton riskun e kancerit
*
Një dietë mesdhetare mund të reduktojë riskun e kancerit të mitrës dhe të gjirit.

*Mbron zemrën*

Dihet tashmë që dieta mesdhetare është miqësore me shëndetin kardiovaskular, por sipas një studimi të ri, gratë që ushqehen sipas dietës mesdhetare përfaqësojnë një risk 25% më të ulët ndaj sëmundjeve të zermës. Në harkun kohor të 12 viteve, hulumtuesit kanë studiduar më shumë se 25 000 gra që ushqehen sipas një regjimi me bazë bimët, yndyrat e shëndetshme dhe vaj ulliri (dhe e ulët në mish dhe sheqerna) dhe kanë zbuluar se ky stil ushqyerjeje  i cili redukton inflamacionin, zvogëlon riskun e sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare.

*Mban trurin në formë*

Ushqimet e pasura në antioksidantë  si arrat dhe vaji i ullirit mund të ndimojnë vonesën e shfaqjes së problemeve mendore.

*Ndihmon për të jetuar më gjatë*

Efektet antioksdiuese dhe anti-inflamatore të frutave, perimeve dhe vajit të ullirit ndihmojnë për të luftuar dëmtimet e shkaktuara nga oksidimet të lidhura ngushtësisht me plakjen.


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2021/09/7-arsye-ps...-mira-ne-bote/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dieta mesdhetare renditet si më e mira e vitit, për herë të pestë*

Për të pestin vit radhazi, dieta mesdhetare është shpallur më e mira në garën vjetore për dietën më të mirë, sipas vlerësimeve nga US News dhe World report. Në vend të dytë është dieta DASH, e cila synon të parandalojë hipertensionin dhe reduktimin e kripës. Në vend të tretë është dieta fleksitare, e cila është vegjetariane në të shumtën e rasteve, megjithatë të lejon që here pas here të shuash nepsin e të hash një hamburger.

Të trija këto dieta reduktojnë dhe eliminojnë ushqimet e përpunuara duke pasur në thelb frutat, perimet, fasulet, thjerrëzat, drithërat, arrat dhe farat.

Të gjitha dietat janë të sigurta dhe të mbështetura nga shkenca. Dietat gjithashtu ofrojnë të gjitha kaloritë e domosdoshme përmes perimeve, frutave dhe drithërave; gjithashtu ato përmbajnë një sasi të vogël proteinash pa yndyrë dhe bulmet, tha Gretel Schueller, nga US News & World Report.

Në përgjithësi dietat kanë në fokus atë që mund të hani, jo atë që nuk duhet të hani.

Ne duam ushqim që jo vetëm ta shijojmë, por edhe të ruajmë shëndetin tonë dhe të forcojmë imunitetin. Tri dietat e renditura si më të mirat, e ofrojnë këtë, tha Schueller.

*Dieta mesdhetare*

Kjo lloj diete është më e lehtë për tu zbatuar. Studime të shumta kanë zbuluar se dieta mesdhetare mund të zvogëlojë rrezikun e diabetit, kolesterolit të lartë, demencës, humbjes së kujtesës, depresionit dhe kancerit të gjirit. Dieta, është më shumë një stil i të ushqyerit sesa një dietë e kufizuar.

Dieta përmban gatime të thjeshta me bazë bimore, ku çdo vakt ka në bazë frutat dhe perimet, drithëra, fasule dhe fara, me pak arra dhe me një fokus të veçantë te vaji i ullirit ekstra i virgjër. Yndyrat e tjera përveç vajit të ullirit, si gjalpi, konsumohen rrallë ndërsa sheqeri dhe ushqimet e përpunuara mund të konsumohen vetëm në raste të veçanta. Mishi i kuq përdoret me masë, zakonisht vetëm për të shijuar një pjatë. Ngrënia e peshkut të shëndetshëm të mbushur me vaj omega 3 është i këshillueshëm, ndërsa vezët, qumështi dhe mishi i shpendëve duhet të hahen në porcione shumë më të vogla sesa në dietën tradicionale perëndimore.

Ndërveprimet sociale gjatë vakteve dhe stërvitjes janë pika kyçe e stilit mesdhetar të të ngrënit. Ndryshimet e stilit të jetesës që janë pjesë e dietës përfshijnë të ngrënit me miqtë dhe familjen, shoqërimin gjatë vakteve, ngrënien e ushqimeve të preferuara me vëmendje, si dhe lëvizjet dhe ushtrimet e kujdesshme.

*Dieta më e mirë për shëndetin e zemrës*

Dieta Ornish e cila u krijua në vitin 1997 nga Dr. Dean Ornish, është e vështirë për tu ndjekur, por është cilësuar si dieta më e mirë për shëndetin e zemrës. Shumica e ushqimeve që përmbajnë kolesterol ose karbohidrate të rafinuara, vajra, kafeinë dhe thuajse të gjitha produktet shtazore përveç të bardhëve të vezëve dhe një filxhan në ditë qumësht pa yndyrë ose kos, janë të ndaluara. Ndërsa ekspertët pajtohen se dieta mund të jetë tepër kufizuese dhe e vështirë për tu ndjekur, sipas Ornish është i vetmi program i provuar shkencërisht për të luftuar sëmundjet e zemrës pa ilaçe ose kirurgji. Dieta është e kombinuar me teknikat e menaxhimit të stresit, stërvitjen, dhe ndërprerjen e duhanit.

*Dieta më e mirë për diabetin*

Në kategorinë e dietës më të mirë për diabetin, dieta mesdhetare mori çmimin kryesor. Në vendin e dytë u renditën dietat fleksitare dhe vegane.

Dieta fleksitare është një kombinim i dy fjalëve: fleksibël dhe vegjetariane. Me këtë dietë, nuk keni pse të hiqni dorë plotësisht nga mishi. Një dietë kryesisht me bazë bimore duke ndikuar në jetëgjatësi, thuhet në raport, duke ulur rrezikun e prekjes nga sëmundjet e zemrës, diabetit dhe kancerit. Dieta vegane përjashton të gjitha produktet shtazore, madje edhe bulmetin dhe vezët.

*Dieta më e mirë e përgjithshme për humbje peshe*

Dieta fleksitare kërkon që ju të shtoni ushqime në dietën tuaj, të tilla si proteina si fasulet, bizelet ose vezët, si dhe frutat dhe perimet, drithërat, produktet e qumështit dhe erëzat. Raporti thotë se duhet të marrim disa kalori sipas vakteve: Mëngjesi rreth 300 kalori, dreka 400 dhe darka 500. Produktet mes vaktet janë rreth 300 kalori, në total janë 1500 kalori.

Nëse hani shumë fruta, perime dhe drithëra ka të ngjarë të ndiheni të ngopur me më pak kalori sesa jeni mësuar, sipas analizës së dietës fleksitare.

*Fillimi i dietës mesdhetare*

A është dieta mesdhetare një nga synimet tuaja këtë vit? Filloni duke gatuar një vakt çdo javë me bazë fasule, drithëra dhe perime, duke përdorur barishte dhe erëza. Pas një kohe, nisni të gatuani dy vakte në javë me këto produkte, duke eliminuar sa më shumë mishin.

Drithërat që kanë ndryshuar pak gjatë viteve, të njohura si drithërat e lashta, janë gjithashtu një tipar kryesor i dietës mesdhetare. Quinoa, amaranti, meli, fara, spelt, janë disa shembuj.

Kur hani mish, konsumoni sasi të vogla. Për një pjatë kryesore, kjo do të thotë mish pule ose mish pa dhjamë. Kulturat mesdhetare zakonisht e mbyllin ditën me fruta që janë të sezonit dhe jo ëmbëlsira.

Nëse jeni lodhur duke ngrënë fruta të freskëta të papërpunuara, bëhuni krijues. Ziejini dardhat në lëng shege me pak mjaltë. Grini ananasin ose fruta të tjera dhe spërkatni me mjaltë.


Koha Jonë

https://kohajone.com/dieta-mesdhetar...here-te-peste/

----------

